

Dunning–Kruger effect - multipass
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect

======
multipass
"The study was inspired by the case of McArthur Wheeler, a man who robbed two
banks after covering his face with lemon juice in the mistaken belief that,
because lemon juice is usable as invisible ink, it would prevent his face from
being recorded on surveillance cameras."

~~~
lucozade
I like the inclusion of the word "mistaken". You know, just in case anyone
reading gets any ideas...

